# AAP reverses on female genital cutting!



## SleeplessMommy (Jul 16, 2005)

They changed their mind! They came to their senses.... they have decided not to support fgm/fgc, reversing their May 1 position statement.

http://www.nytimes.com/2010/05/27/he...ef=todayspaper

Quote:

The American Academy of Pediatrics has reversed its decision last month regarding the practice of female circumcision by immigrants from some African, Middle Eastern and Asian cultures. ....... Although the nick on a girl's clitoris is illegal in the United States, the academy's bioethics panel had noted it is practiced in some countries. The policy statement ignited a storm of criticism from opponents of female genital cutting. Dr. Judith S. Palfrey, president of the academy, said: *"We're saying don't do it. Do everything that you can to support that family in this tough time, but don't be pulled into the procedure."*


----------

